# New useable site info.



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Sorry if I've put this in the wrong "pigeon hole" but it could be usefull info to rally organisers..
The Club that I use on a regular basis, is trying to encourage a few campers etc. The site is a good sized, "gently sloping" field with fairly good accessability. There is a fresh water point, and a chemical disposal point (not a motor home dump) The club is open "pub hours" and there is usually some sort of entertainment Friday/Saturday evenings although thats pot luck unless you phone for info. More often than not they are private functions, but the club will occasionally put something on if they know a few people will be around. (usually a small door Charge) The club also serves good food including Sunday Lunch.
As far as I am aware at this time, charges of £3/£4 per unit per night apply.

As far as country music is concerned our own Redditch Westerners Nights are advertised on www.redditchwesterners.co.uk (gig guide) and you would be very welcome. (Best CMC in the Midlands) _I have to say that though dont I_ 
So where is it.?.......I suppose I should tell you that.. Its in STOKE PRIOR
Near Bromsgrove Worcestershire (if you attended the Midlands Rally in May, its just up the road from there.

The club hosts football/cricket/crown green bowling and archery, for the fisherman it will take approx 60 seconds to walk to the canal (great Carp i'm told)

For sight seeing, the towns of Worcester and Droitwich are a short Drive away.
(I'm begining to sound like a travel brochure)
Stoke Prior Sports and Country Club
Westonhall Road
Stoke Prior
Bromsgrove tel: 01527 577856 (Sue is the Sterward) &(Brian is the Warden)

Not a bad site for a rally perhaps....LadyJ....Check it out
I an going to try and upload some piccies on here now but dont hold your breath as Ive been having a few probs of late.
Well there you are.....its all up to you lot now.
Any more info just ask


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, Iforgot to say that the club house boasts a good bar with all the usual beers on tap, a large dance floor good stage, and an ajacent room for pool/darts etc. Warm and cosy, used also by locals, so pub prices!! Nice place to sit and chat.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Badger

Sounds great, is access easy for an RV ? 

Jim


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Scotjimland access to the site that badger has recomended is very good 

Dave


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

If you look at the first piccy, that area is flat and closer to the ntrance, room for 3/4 biggies there I would think.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Badger

We did suss that place out when we had the Bowling Green Rally and yes it would be a good place for a rally as you say. Do you know if there is any electric hook ups? and if so at what extra charge?. Would a New Years Eve Rally be possible do you think any chance you could find out if there is anything booked on there?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

lady J
Yes there is hook up but you would be hard pushed to get one as they are very limited and almost always used by regulars, (if you can there is an addition £2 or so.)
New years eve there is usually something on and its where I choose to go usually with a few friends.


----------

